# Classical music acronyms



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

From a posting on opera-l, yes they are somewhat opera-centric, but funny:
-can we cross-post this to the opera thread?

(quote)
In any case, like the Mikado I've made a little list
of the usual suspects -- that is, the email shorthand
that our lister may encounter as s/he becomes more
familiar with the medium and the Opera List:


AFAIK -- as far as I know
ANFAD -- ask not for a dumpling
ATS -- applaud the scenery
BBTE -- bravo before the end
BTDT -- been there done that
BTW -- by the way
CCFCJS -- couldn't carry Franco Corelli's jock strap
DFD -- Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
EOCAWKI -- end of civilization as we know it
ET -- Eurotrash
FA -- flamed again
FB -- flame bait
FAQ -- frequently asked questions
FFJ -- Florence Foster Jenkins
FWIW -- for what it's worth
GIGO -- garbage in, garbage out
GKW -- Gesamtkunstwerk
HE -- hates everything
HGO -- Houston Grand Opera
HIP -- historically informed performance
HIP -- historically inept performance
HvK -- Herbert von Karajan
IMO -- in my opinion
IMHO -- in my humble opinion
IMNSHO -- in my not so humble opinion
IMOWIFMRTYO -- in my opinion which is far more reasonable than your opinion
IWAOWYWSLTTCAT -- I was attending opera when you were still listening to the Captain and
Tennille
LAO -- Los Angeles Opera
LBD -- little black dress
LBTSA -- left before the second act
LOC -- Lyric Opera Chicago
LOL -- laughing out loud
MC -- Maria Callas
MC -- Metcentric
MCC -- Maria Callas-centric
MP -- Millo pole
MP3 -- third pole over from the Millo pole
NATSPAM -- not at the same performance as me
NYCO -- New York City Opera
OTOH -- on the other hand
PFNP -- pretty face no pitch
POQL(A) -- pissed off, quitting list (again)
RFIM -- Renee Fleming imperatrix mundi
RFROAE -- Renee Fleming root of all evil
ROTFL -- rolling on the floor laughing
ROTFLMAO -- rolling on the floor laughing my *** off
ROTFCAUC -- rolling on the floor coughing and unwrapping candy
RSN -- real soon now
RTFL -- read the f***ing libretto
RTFS -- read the f***ing score
SOMH -- sat on my hands
SDIPMP -- so demented I peed my pants
SFO -- San Francisco Opera
SUWYDC -- shut up with your damn coughing
SWBWIWY -- singers were better when I was young
TIA -- thanks in advance
TNVTAW -- that's not vibrato; that's a wobble
TQ -- Thomas Quasthoff
VBG -- very big grin
WITM -- where is the moderator?
WWTT -- what were they thinking?
WWVD -- what would Verdi do?
XO -- crossover
YMMV -- your mileage may vary

Most of these are in general use in email communication.
Several are unique to the Opera List. Efficient use
of them is illustrated in this hypothetical posting:

"I was at the Puritani last night. Our soprano, alas, was
a case of PFNP, someone who, in an ET production,
would have been cast for looking good in a LBD. I
can't believe the critics were so generous; I think they
must have been NATSPAM! WWTT? Too MC to know
that there is better out there? But, yes, she is
pretty, and I suppose XO is next, just like RFROAE.
And as for the praise the writers lavished on your
fudged runs, all I can say is RTFS, dearie!

"As bad as the singing was, the flu-afflicted audience
was worse. The fellow next to me, when he wasn't
ATS and BBTE, was ROTFCAUC. SUWYDC I told him.
(endquote)


enjoy.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

Excellent list. Only spotted two missing:

BRB: Be right back

WTF: Answers on a postcard please. Clue: What The ....



Topaz


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

A few more that are missing:

AFK - _*A*way *f*rom *k*eyboard_ - used during chatting
... can also mean "*A*nother *F*ollower (of) *K*arajan" to denote unoriginal conducting.

OMG - _*O*h *m*y *G*od_ - general expression of disbelief or bewilderment
... can also mean "*O*ver-righteous *M*egalomaniacal *German*", referring to none other than Richard Wagner


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

Topaz said:


> Excellent list. Only spotted two missing:
> 
> BRB: Be right back
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention that! My nickname in the blogosphere is WTF?Opera !!

Happy New year to all!!


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

If I may add on this long list of Internet slang?")

NM- Never Mind
DND- Do Not Disturb
CON- Short for "Consider"..not a scam artist....
GJ-Good Job
GTG-Got to Go
LTNS-Long time no see
OMW- On My Way
Uber-German slang for "super" orignally meaning "over" Has become a term used to describe anything possesing extreme power or ability.
WTB-Want to Buy
WTS-Want to Sell
WTT- Want to trade
XP- Experience
Phillip Glass-:O
ok, the last one is not real, though some might consider it ,lol
4/4player


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*4/4*: Don't forget the nice'n easy one:

DMLAMYTSOSOEIWBATGUOTFNT: _"Don't make me laugh any more you thick so-and-so, or else I won't be able to get up from the floor next time". _

It's the latest one to hit the message boards. Hasn't it got round to Honolulu yet? I'm not sure it will catch on.

Topaz


----------

